# Bee Tree Help



## sfloyd (Jul 3, 2013)

I hope this is the right forum. I have found a hive of bees in a tree about chest level and the entrance is about 4 inches by 3 inches. I can't cut the section out because of the location, I can't trap them out because I do not have any brood frame to use in the trap box and the owner of the property is not crazy about this hive staying any longer than absolutely necessary I do have extra wooden ware and some wax from a starve out. How do I relocate the bees and make them work at my house?


----------



## greathorned (Apr 25, 2013)

I did my first cut-out last year. You would think they would not be happy, but with smoke, this was an incredibly easy process, its just an all day event. I would search YouTube as I watched several on it last year. I have one to do my self this week, though believe the bees are dead, and only will be retrieving the wax and comb for feeding during dearths and make nice golden "Solar" wax, as well as have fresh comb for my bait hives(swarm traps). 
Best to get some empty frames, and a box of rubber bands. My buddy used Chicken wire, and I found it way too time consuming. I would use rubber bands to place comb into the new frames and it causes little disruption. 
Good Luck


----------



## tuzserhu (Dec 8, 2013)

sfloyd said:


> I hope this is the right forum. I have found a hive of bees in a tree about chest level and the entrance is about 4 inches by 3 inches. I can't cut the section out because of the location, I can't trap them out because I do not have any brood frame to use in the trap box and the owner of the property is not crazy about this hive staying any longer than absolutely necessary I do have extra wooden ware and some wax from a starve out. How do I relocate the bees and make them work at my house?


Reduce the size of the opening t 2" with foam floating devices. (they have a center hole and kids use it for swimming)
Get a feel by poking a long flexible thin metal piece into the opening to see which way the hive is. Locate the bottom. 
look for any additional wholes at the top and close it off. 
Drill a 1-1.5" hole reaching into the bottom of the hive. 
Heavily and I mean heavily smoke them. 
Place a ladder nearby with a nut on top, lemongrass and comb will also help to lure the bees. 
While you puff the smoke, someone should keep on eye on the opening and when the queen marches out cage her and place it into the nuc.
Walk away and come back after dark. Take the nuc away.
Screen or patch the holes on the tree. 
Good luck.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

> I can't trap them out because I do not have any brood frame to use in the trap box and the owner of the property is not crazy about this hive staying any longer than absolutely necessary I do have extra wooden ware and some wax from a starve out. How do I relocate the bees and make them work at my house? 

I've done trapouts without brood. Brood is helpful, but not necessary. However you won't get the queen, probably, and they won't be able to raise one, so you would have to provide one. I would not do that immediately but after several days a caged queen would help...


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Add sugar to your smoker not to much fuel above the coals.Do as Tuzserhu describes and she'll come out pretty quickly.I've done this countless number of times.An alternative is screen the entrance off with a mesh laundry bag pinch and lift the bag so the bees have aclear exit into the bag.Next smoke like hell with or with out sugar and they'll bail out into the bag.Close the bag fold it over and tie it up Abba Ka Dabra poof you have just performed a forced swarm.Don't think they'll docile such as a natural swarm might not be.Sometimes yes sometimes no.The burning sugar makes them think the hive is on fire and that gives them more urgency to vacate.Don't allow crowds when you do this.This is not a circus side show this is a serious maneuver.Keep all bystanders away.Makes it safer and easier to concentrate!


----------



## sfloyd (Jul 3, 2013)

Great idea on sugar in the smoker I had not thought about that. Should I wait until night to do the laundry bag method or does that really matter?


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Doesn't matter.I like doing this about an hour or two before it gets dark out,most of of the foragers are back by then.If you screen them in the evening about an hour before it gets dark out the next day you can do it early or later or when ever.Keep the bag elevated and they'll go to the highest point in the bag.You can feed a coat hanger in through the inside of the bag,hook sticking out.Tie or wire using a shoe lace, baling twine whatever for added insurance to secure the hook.You don't have to use a coat hanger anything will do that you can use as a carrying handle so you can easily carry them.I often use clothesline tied to the handle or hook tie it where convenient to elevate the bag.I have a designated smoker I use for this so I don't have to clean it,but it can be cleaned.Get the smoker going as I described with a tablespoon or two of sugar.If they're stubborn add another spoon of sugar but you can pretty well exspect the most interesting bag of laundry in a very short time.You can screen them off with the bag to make everything go quick and easy.I ment to look up your location on the map to see how close I am to you so I can give you an assist.You'll laugh to see how easy it is.CAUTION do not do this to a house or building the burnt sugar odor can linger and the building can catch fire.For that matter I never use a smoker no or in a building.I'll take a look at the map and figure out what I can do to help you.I'll only be interested in making your acquaintance nothing more.I just check the map you're due North to far from me.None the less it's amazingly easy.Let us know how you like taking bees out of a tree this way!Once you have the bees secured it's easy street removing comb by hand if your hand will fit.


----------



## sfloyd (Jul 3, 2013)

Yep we are a good distance from each other nevertheless i really appericate your offer for help. I will get back with everyone once i get all the logistics down. Once again thanks to everyone for the help.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Another useful trick in a tree, if the entrance is high and there is no lower entrance, is to flood it with water slowly to drive them up and out... never had much luck with smoke. I've thought about using Bee-Quick or similar to drive them out, but then you want to get a rag soaked with it to the back of the hive to drive them to the entrance... not at the entrance where it will drive them into the hive...


----------



## EvanW (Dec 20, 2013)

I just trapped out a 5 frame deep nuc of bees to add to my other nucs using only honey frames from a dead out. After a week I had a full box of bees. Used plywood and wire mesh funnel setup, stuffed holes with aluminum foil. Hole was about 6", 10' off the ground. i have read other posts where they starved inside and absconded but that takes time but you'll get the queen, maybe  .


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

If you add a frame of eggs and open brood will help stack the deck in your favor of getting the queen.I like trap outs myself if I have the time to dedicate them.Pretty much do like EvanW does but I'll add a frame as described.If I get the queen great!iIf not some times they'll build queen cells and I call it a start.If you do it right you can start quit a few hives with this method.You'd be truly amazed how many start you can get off one tree and have little affect on the main hive.eventually the queen will get curious and move into the nuc to see what's going on.If you know where there's a bee tree why buy packages or nucs?Your investment is extremely low,it's very interesting,it's a lot of fun,and you'll get great satisfaction from it!


----------

